# Advise per work exerience.



## Meghmala (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello !!!


I have done a Ph.D is Business Admin. Currently am working in a shipping line as a Executive-CSU/Documentation from last 2.5 years. Earlier to this i was working in a Freight forwarding company (2 years)
Can someone advise how do I search for a Employer (sponsor) in the same industry (shipping/freight forwarding/logistics.

In addition, I tried looking in the official AU site for the skilled job listing category But i could not find it. Please advise, how can i submit an EOI based on my working experience. Or is it that I should change my search with reference to my PhD though i done want it, I want to remain in the same profession.

Please suggest. 

Thanks...


----------

